# Goat Skijoring!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

This afternoon I took some pics of Benny (our wether) and my husband hitting the "slopes"! This is skiiing Southern Michigan corn-field style...lol...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe cute


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, now that is something else! I should do that, take Lolli Pop across the yard, hook her up to some skiis and let her go, she RUNS across the yard because she hates being away from her shed and hay. Thats a great idea, if you could get the goat to go somewhat fast.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Amos said:


> Thats a great idea, if you could get the goat to go somewhat fast.


Yeah...it's definitely NOT the fastest mode of transportation... :ROFL:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

You HAVE TO come train my wether to do that!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hehe, that is so cute! I've "accidentally" done that with Opie when he was younger. We used to have a sheep that was his buddy, and I'd let them out of their pen on their leashes for walks in the winter... they'd take off running down the slippery driveway back and forth and I'd be sliding (with boots) behind them :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks like fun! Only I think I'd need a toboggan! I'd definately be on my butt in skis!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Pam B said:


> You HAVE TO come train my wether to do that!!!


He came to us already trained to pull a cart...I've never actually trained one myself so I probably wouldn't be much help, unfortunately... :wink:



liz said:


> That looks like fun! Only I think I'd need a toboggan! I'd definately be on my butt in skis!


We thought about trying with a sled...but Benny's not the fastest goat and we were afraid the sled might pick up too much momentum when we were going down hill and run him over... :ROFL: Skis are much easier to control...well, for some people anyway... :ROFL:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Pam B said:
> 
> 
> > You HAVE TO come train my wether to do that!!!
> ...


Drat!
Was he trained by someone local?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Nah...the folks we got him from live up in the Lansing area...


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome!  I could never get my goaties to do that. There is 3 inches of snow here; they won't ever step outside. :roll: Oh no, snow, scary! :shocked:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So what will you use in the summer? Roller skates? LOL. I saw a boy that would use his dog like that, and he rode a skateboard!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so neat.....looks like tons of fun.......what a good goat............  :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is so cool, I am sure my goats would be very unimpressed if I tried that...lol

It sure brings a whole new meaning to "Rudolph the Red Nose Rain GOAT." LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------

